# Difference Between These Crates?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm getting ready to buy a 2nd crate and I'm not really seeing much difference between these two:

Midwest Lifestages 18x24

Midwest iCrate 18x24

I can see that the Lifestages one is $2 more and is 2" taller than the iCrate. London has the Lifestages one (Model #1624DD) already. The double doors is a must for me...it's nice having the option to rotate the crates when I rearrange furniture, etc.

Am I missing another feature about these crates that makes them different? lol


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The first one only has one door though?


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

I just bought the icrate; I love it for Gracie...but I did notice when I unpacked it that it seemed a lot lighter than I thought it would be. Which is not a problem at all for our little fluffs. :wub: When I put the 2 ads you attached side by side, I did see that the icrate is noted to be "light duty" and weighs 12 lbs., compared to 18 lbs. for the lifestyles. And the icrate also has 2 doors, which I personally thought was nice to have the options. I really like the icrate....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 14 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790953


> The first one only has one door though?[/B]


Oops! I posted the wrong link... this one: Midwest Lifestages 18x24 Double Door is the one I meant to link w/ the double doors. It's the one I have.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have both and don't see a difference.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well thanks everyone for your input, I will just order the Life Stages one since it's the same as the one I already have...that way they will be matching and not two different heights.


----------

